# DRESDEN | Phoenix from the ashes



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

*DRESDEN -* 
the Diva presents himself masterfully.


In bright sunshine golden jewelry sparkles on towers and cupolas. 

At night they are mysteriously in the glow of gas lamps and the river Elbe:
the _Brühlsche Terrasse_ with the _Frauenkirche_, the castle with _Hofkirche_ and _Theaterplatz_.
Behind the Zwinger Palace with its breathtaking Crown Gate and the playful Nymphenbad. 

Art is everywhere in the city. 

Rest and relaxation, the Dresden found near the town of bizarre rock landscape of the _Elbsandsteingebirge_.​


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

____________
*@openlyJane:* The Dresden Elbe Valley is lost because of the construction of _Waldschlösschenbrücke_ its World Heritage title.

The _Waldschlösschenbrücke_ is an under construction road bridge over the Elbe in Dresden. Already the end of the 20th Century planned _Waldschlösschenbrücke_ is controversial. Following a referendum held the bridge became known throughout Germany. Because of them got the Elbe Valley on the Red List of World Heritage in Danger and lost the World Heritage title. The new bridge will relieve the adjacent, historic bridges from heavy traffic.

More information: Klick here please!


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

*DRESDEN | Historic Old Town*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Very impressive.

Is there much architecture, such as above, which survived the war, or is it limited to a small area?


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

*DRESDEN | Question*



openlyJane said:


> Is there much architecture, such as above, which survived the war, or is it limited to a small area?


*Unfortunately, sometimes limited.* :cripes:

Dresden was one of the most devastated cities in Germany. 

In the GDR, some buildings were rebuilt. Since the reunification the historic old town is historically reconstructed. Many things are done, some historic streets are still missing. Coming from the old town, Dresden has many vacant lots. Partial reconstruction of important places are in the plan. There are neighborhoods that have the air war, miraculously, survived almost unscathed. For example, the _Innere Neustadt_, _Blasewitz_, _Weißer Hirsch_, and so on.

Certainly has every district some historic, but just around the center there are many East German apartment blocks. Since Dresden has a strong population growth, it is unfortunately not possible to demolish all apartment blocks this time.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

*DRESDEN | Visiting the city*


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

*DRESDEN | Historic Old Town*


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

*DRESDEN | Visiting the city*


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

*DRESDEN | Theaterplatz*


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

*DRESDEN | Theaterplatz*


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

L.E. said:


>


This is exceptionally beautiful.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous updates; great details.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous updates; great details.





TimothyR said:


> This is exceptionally beautiful.


Thanks for the positive comments.


----------



## Saor Alba (Jan 8, 2013)

I felt very sad during my short visit to Dresden 
,when I heard the unfortunate story about Dresden`s bombing in WWII.That was shameful,especially by killing so many people,women and children due to political reasons between Brits and Americans on one and Russians on the other side.Anyway,I think they did great job by restoring all these old buildings.
My visit was in the winter and I am planning to visit it again in the spring because Dresden has large green areas.
L.E.,photos are beautiful.I have some as well but not even close as beautiful as yours.I know that the old,historic center had the World Heritage status but also lost it due to construction of the bridge across the Elbe which was not compatible with the site.Is that *this bridge* or if not can you please post for us the photo of the one,to compare.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

Saor Alba said:


> I felt very sad during my short visit to Dresden, when I heard the unfortunate story about Dresden`s bombing in WWII. That was shameful, especially by killing so many people, women and children due to political reasons between Brits and Americans on one and Russians on the other side. Anyway, I think they did great job by restoring all these old buildings. My visit was in the winter and I am planning to visit it again in the spring because Dresden has large green areas. L.E., photos are beautiful. I have some as well but not even close as beautiful as yours. I know that the old, historic center had the World Heritage status but also lost it due to construction of the bridge across the Elbe which was not compatible with the site. Is that *this bridge* or if not can you please post for us the photo of the one, to compare.


I hope that I understood your question correctly. What many people think and what is wrong, unfortunately: 

*Not the historical old town of Dresden was World Heritage (even if it would be appropriate), but the green meadows along the Elbe. *

You can find practically in any city of this size such large untouched nature in the middle of the river and the city center. The bridge that you have shown is the historical _Augustubrücke_, one of the four bridges over the Elbe. The new bridge, due the World Heritage has been lost, looks that way.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

The problem with the Waldschlößchenbrücke is that it is crosses the Elbwiesen (lit. Elbe meadows) at there widest point. To deny the heritage status was the only correct reaction of the Unesco. To build this bridge that way while ignoring all alternatives, is, in my opinion, the biggest shame for this city since 1989. 

http://i0.gmx.net/images/312/16972312,pd=2,mxh=550,mxw=620.jpg


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

I have never seen so much detail before in photos of Dresden. 

The city is a vision - a dream.


----------



## Saor Alba (Jan 8, 2013)

L.E. Sorry,my mistake.I knew the green area alongside the Elbe was the WH site but I also thought the same about the city center.Firstly,it looks great but maybe too recent for being the part of the UNESCO list.I am not sure about the regulations.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous!


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Cager (Feb 6, 2013)

Your pictures are a masterpiece of photography!


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

Cager said:


> Your pictures are a masterpiece of photography!





openlyJane said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Your pictures have a real timeless quality. I like them a lot.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

The right houses were recently *completely* rebuilt!


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

L.E. said:


> The right houses were recently *completely* rebuilt!



So much has been built since I visited Dresden a few years ago. Very exciting.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

TimothyR said:


> So much has been built since I visited Dresden a few years ago. Very exciting.


When was your last visit to Dresden, and how did you like it?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos from Dresden


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm pleased that somewhere in the world there lies to will to reconstruct a lost heritage.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

L.E. said:


> When was your last visit to Dresden, and how did you like it?


I visited Dresden with German friends (from Hamburg) in 2006. We were there for a week, during the Striezelmarkt at Christmas. We stayed at a small Bed and Breakfast on the Nieritzstrasse in the Neustadt. Several of the smaller streets in the Neustadt were very nice with charming buildings. Of course I also saw many 'commie blocks'.

The Frauenkirche had just been finished. I was very moved and overwhelmed by the beauty of the reconstructed Altstadt, especially when I saw the panorama across the Elbe and walked across the Augustus Bridge for the first time. 

I had read about the Frauenkirche for several years. There were many other beautiful buildings and monuments that were reconstructed - the Zwinger, the Hofkirche, the Palace, the Opera and others. 

But most of the Neumarkt was an open space. I think two of the Quartiers were completed - I may be wrong. The rest was a construction site or just open. There were signs showing what the buildings looked like in the past and signs showing plans for the future. There was excavation in progress - at the time I was there many cellars had been found that would help recreate the buildings.

In the time since 2006 there has been so much construction. There will be far more to see when I return. And of course the building is still going on.

I love Dresden. :cheers: :cheers1:


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

My favorite building in Dresden is the Kreuzkirche. It is more humble and less impressive than the magnificent buildings close to it. But I love it.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

TimothyR said:


> I visited Dresden with German friends (from Hamburg) in 2006. We were there for a week, during the Striezelmarkt at Christmas. We stayed at a small Bed and Breakfast on the Nieritzstrasse in the Neustadt. Several of the smaller streets in the Neustadt were very nice with charming buildings. Of course I also saw many 'commie blocks'.
> 
> The Frauenkirche had just been finished. I was very moved and overwhelmed by the beauty of the reconstructed Altstadt, especially when I saw the panorama across the Elbe and walked across the Augustus Bridge for the first time.
> 
> ...


Okay, thank you for your short report about Dresden. Nice if you liked it. After the Neumarkt is almost completely built up again, hopefully on the other Elbe-side houses are reconstructed historically.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time replying to this thread after multiple visits (starting from the first page), and I am deeply impressed by how you treat Dresden with care and respect it deserves. Your black and white shots (especially the one with a red balloon popping out of the picture) look truly amazing, and those truly show a more classical side of the city, especially its people. I feel immensely grateful to see the repeated themes of many buildings in the city: I truly love the colors and windows that accentuate the city center, but I truly love how you break the theme with something much, much different (especially the statue on one of your many windows image). And that grand church that towers over many of the buildings sure also cuts the main theme of Dresden being a typical European city with mid-rise buildings, lots of windows, and tons of foot and road activity, making me feel like, I truly want to be there to adore the sights, sounds, and feel of the small city.

Let me tell you: it may be a small- to mid-size city (I could even take a tram ride all day to savor the sights, meet the people, and everything else in between), but it is a truly rich city with a history of its own (I truly wonder who are those people on statues are, because there are so many of them!) that, I believe, I truly want to go there some time! As with your Leipzig collection, impressive and excellent snaps, my friend! :hug:


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

L.E. said:


>


Oh, the beautiful Frauenkirche. I love you, church that is resurrected from the dead. 


You capture the soul of Dresden. You should create a book of photographs. :cheers:


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Cager said:


> Your pictures are a masterpiece of photography!


I agree Cager.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

That church shot looks truly magnificent, with all the windows and alternating yellow and black bricks that adorn the exterior, making me feel like the church is indeed a wonderful place to visit and look around! For me, it is such a unique structure that really tells me, "come, visit me!" :yes:

Those little statuettes and statues that adorn nearby buildings are also wonderfully made as well, in which I suspect that those took a long time to carve, shape, and mold into those wonderful designs: I especially love the cherubs! And on the fourth image from the church pic, I feel intrigued by that one building which looks like all cement to me (the one to the left of the Ontario shop): what structure is it? It looks pretty strange since I cannot immediately find its association with the rest of the more ornate and tastefully-designed buildings next to it.

Gorgeous snaps again, my friend! Dresden, for me, is a magical place to be in that I truly see myself walking around the main square, looking at the church, the buildings, and the people. :hug:


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> That church shot looks truly magnificent, with all the windows and alternating yellow and black bricks that adorn the exterior, making me feel like the church is indeed a wonderful place to visit and look around! For me, it is such a unique structure that really tells me, "come, visit me!" :yes:..................
> *Gorgeous snaps again, my friend! Dresden, for me, is a magical place to be in that I truly see myself walking around the main square, looking at the church, the buildings, and the peopl*e. :hug:


I thought the same things before my visit. You will enjoy it when you do visit. Dresden will not disappoint you. :cheers:


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

L.E. said:


>


I really like this image. I find it very interesting. :cheers:


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

I especially like the last picture, it tells a story.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Your latest Dresden shots look truly wonderful, especially the church and underpass pics. That grand church surely gives prominence to a city already rich in history, and that golden angel statue accentuates the city's already-charming character, something that I truly enjoy and want to see when I visit there. On top of those, those statues really stand out as prominent features of the city center, I wonder how many of those are there in the city... I mean, the details on each one of them are simply spectacular! And for the three black-and-white people shots: I find them moving in ways that I can say, the first one's a tourist, the next one's a vendor, and the lady may be a local to the city.

I'll tell you now: Dresden is hands-down one of the best cities I truly want to visit in Germany, and I love all of your pics! :hug:


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great people pics, and I like the way you have edited them.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Wonderful pictures L.E.! You are a truly gifted photographer! 
I can't wait to visit Dresden someday, my favorite city in Germany!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Amazing photography! You are an artist, L.E.!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Those people shots look truly wonderful! It looks like with those, Dresden is very much alive with locals and tourists enjoying the river and nearby structures, and I especially like the color pop images against a mostly black-and-white backdrop that emphasizes beauty and contrast to an already historically-rich city. I must say, you really treat the city so well, I am inspired by your excellent collection!

Bravo! :applause: :hug:


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> Great people pics, and I like the way you have edited them.





JohnnyMass said:


> Wonderful pictures L.E.! You are a truly gifted photographer! I can't wait to visit Dresden someday, my favorite city in Germany!





Tiaren said:


> Amazing photography! You are an artist, L.E.!





fieldsofdreams said:


> Those people shots look truly wonderful! It looks like with those, Dresden is very much alive with locals and tourists enjoying the river and nearby structures, and I especially like the color pop images against a mostly black-and-white backdrop that emphasizes beauty and contrast to an already historically-rich city. I must say, you really treat the city so well, I am inspired by your excellent collection! Bravo!


Thanks for the positive comments. On weekend I try to show photos of Dresden in spring.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

After a long time again news from Dresden. A short film showing the beautiful city from the top.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Zwinger Palace panorama 1 by CharlesFred, on Flickr


Bearing all in Dresden by CharlesFred, on Flickr


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

Look at the other side of the river. What a great landscape.









 Panoramaaussicht  by  trigon  on Flickr


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

Just fantastic.


The Frauenkirche in Dresden by echumachenco - Thanks so much to all of you!!, on Flickr


Dresden Neumarkt by langkawi, on Flickr


Dresdner Ansichten IX by Andreas Issleib, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Frauenkirche, Neumarkt and Dresden are... you said it: 

JUST FANTASTIC! 

:bow:

The Balcony of Europa


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Stunning work mate - it brings a lot of joy to my heart to see this city regain it's former glory - there is good in the World


----------

